# Apology



## Jeff Degginger (Feb 16, 2011)

I must apologize in advance,
This poem is not my best,
It could be my worst,
But,
I’m writing it anyway.

It’s got clichés,
It’s got melodrama,
It’s got allegory,
But,
Its original anyway.

It’s a rough draft,
Written on a bar napkin,
With a stripper’s red pen,
But,
It’s about love anyway.

I’m pretty sure it won’t get awards,
It won’t ever be published,
It’ll only sell to the Guiness Book of World Failures,
But,
You’re reading it anyway.

Umm… I forgot the poem I was apologizing for,
Ideas don’t stick around forever,
But,
It was probably a terrible poem,
Anyway.


----------



## KaitieL1995 (Feb 17, 2011)

That was very creative


----------



## Gumby (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh now, this made me laugh! Original for sure, and kind of a ' haha made you look'


----------



## Martin (Feb 17, 2011)

Haha, good stuff...

:thumbl:


----------



## Eric (Feb 28, 2011)

That's cool


----------



## SilverMoon (Mar 1, 2011)

*Bravo!* I've not read such an inventive poem in a while. Just have to love this!



> It’s a rough draft,
> Written on a bar napkin,
> With a stripper’s red pen,
> But,
> It’s about love anyway.


 
"With a stripper’s red pen," I immediately got an image of a red stripper's costume or the "red light". What one colour can evoke, to flesh out an atmosphere.

Your self-effacing humour is smart and delightful!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 1, 2011)

I... I am unworthy... This is a very brilliant poem, with a healthy dash of humor, and deep meaning all the same time. Very brilliant piece, this one is, truly.


----------



## silvergirl (Mar 1, 2011)

truly hilarious!


----------

